# Fee for Whelping a Litter?



## Susie Royer (Feb 4, 2005)

One of our females is coming in heat. If my calculations are correct and "if" we get a breeding the pups will be due around the middle of March. My luck... we are leaving on a ten day expense paid cruise we have planned for the past 1.5 years on March 12th. Granted, I could skip the breeding however, her time clock is ticking (she is five) and she only comes in season once a year. Also, if I back out on this trip because of a "dam dog" I will be in divorce court 

I have two very good friends who are actually more experienced then I am in whelping a litter BTW both are Vet assistants and I know they could use some extra $$$. Has anyone here paid someone to whelp a litter for them? What would be a fair amount to offer? I would of course leave my credit card and additional cash if their was an emergency so they would have no out of pocket expenses. In advance thanks for your replies!


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

When I do it we split the litter profits and costs. Some people charge by the puppy if they pay the costs. You have to find the price point that works with the person to have that amount of time involved and responsibility. Ordinarily starting at $200 a puppy.


----------



## DHR (Dec 20, 2007)

I whelped a litter for a client and received 200.00/pup. I second that is a good place to start. The vet expenses were paid by the client and also a boarding fee for the female after the litter was weaned. I sold the litter for him also. 

Good luck, have a safe trip. 
Neil


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

It sounds like you really just need them to actually whelp the litter and then take care of the pups until you get home correct? Or did you want them to do it all until weaning?

If I have to whelp the pups, I charge $300. Then a weekly "boarding fee" for mom before whelping and then after whelping.

So basically they would have the mom and litter for perhaps 3 weeks total (unless you have them do it all), so $100 per week for "mom care", $300 for the whelping and then $200 per week for "litter/mom care". 

With those types of charges, all hard costs are paid by the owner (vet expenses, food etc). 

If you want them to help sell the pups, then you can figure in a commission on top of those charges for each pup they sell.

WRL


----------



## Susie Royer (Feb 4, 2005)

WRL said:


> It sounds like you really just need them to actually whelp the litter and then take care of the pups until you get home correct?


You are correct... didn't make myself clear. As soon as I get home the pups will come home too. Thanks for the info


----------



## Takem_brewer (Jun 8, 2010)

That seems like an awful lot of money to pay someone to whelp the pups. I would be happy doing this for a good friend for $200 at the most. I don't think I could accept more as long as they paid for vat expenses, food, etc.


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

I whelped my own litter last night. Temp dropped yesterday morning so I got a couple of naps in during the day. Digging started at about 9 pm last night, first pup delivered at 1:09 am last pup of 8 was delivered at 10:45 this AM. Clean up of box, bitch etc. done at about noon.

I am a hands on delivery person, drying, suctioning, weighing etc. THERE IS NO WAY I would do that for only $200...

I feel that if someone is going to have your bitch pre whelp, whelp and post whelp, Its worth the price of a puppy.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Bridget Bodine said:


> I whelped my own litter last night. Temp dropped yesterday morning so I got a couple of naps in during the day. Digging started at about 9 pm last night ,first pup delivered at 1:09 am last pup of 8 was delivered at 10:45 this AM. Clean up of box,bitch etc done at about noon.
> I am a hands on delivery person, drying, suctioning,weighing etc.
> THERE IS NO WAY I would do that for only $200.....
> I feel that if someone is going to have your bitch pre whelp , whelp and post whelp, Its worth the price of a puppy.



Depends on how expensive the pups are! ;-)


----------



## Kasomor (Nov 29, 2008)

Guess it depends on how easy the whelping goes... whether pups or mom need extra care during, or after the litter is whelped. Even with no trips to the vets for two weeks... unless the pups are born and raised in a barn with very little to no after care except throwing a pan of food at mom... sure then I could do it for $200.

*Would I? Hell... NO!* Pups are whelped and raised in the kitchen and stay there under almost constant watch for 9 weeks.

Two + weeks of care plus whelping the litter... no way would I do it for $200 and no way would a "friend" ask me to do it for $200 either.

I'm with WRL.


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

Bridget Bodine said:


> I whelped my own litter last night. Temp dropped yesterday morning so I got a couple of naps in during the day. Digging started at about 9 pm last night ,first pup delivered at 1:09 am last pup of 8 was delivered at 10:45 this AM. Clean up of box,bitch etc done at about noon.
> I am a hands on delivery person, drying, suctioning,weighing etc.
> THERE IS NO WAY I would do that for only $200.....
> I feel that if someone is going to have your bitch pre whelp , whelp and post whelp, Its worth the price of a puppy.


I ABSOLUTELY agree! Having just gone through a whelping (my first litter); I can tell you there is hardly a price tag to put on experienced help. The piece of mind alone is worth it! Imagine what you would pay a vet to come to house and attend to your bitch as she whelped.


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

And then some-- is that for a litter of 7-8 or is that for 12? They don't always go smoothly, that's for sure. Whelping, dew claws, daily weighing, laundry, monitoring of mom's temp, etc... $200 sure wouldn't cut it for me but then I've got 10 5wk olds here right now, so maybe someone w/ a fresh memory isn't so good to ask in this case.  Anne





Bridget Bodine said:


> I whelped my own litter last night. Temp dropped yesterday morning so I got a couple of naps in during the day. Digging started at about 9 pm last night ,first pup delivered at 1:09 am last pup of 8 was delivered at 10:45 this AM. Clean up of box,bitch etc done at about noon.
> I am a hands on delivery person, drying, suctioning,weighing etc.
> THERE IS NO WAY I would do that for only $200.....
> I feel that if someone is going to have your bitch pre whelp , whelp and post whelp, Its worth the price of a puppy.


----------



## pixel shooter (Mar 6, 2010)

I think the $200 was in reference "per pup" , so Im thinking in your case would be more than a pup, I think that is more than fair




Bridget Bodine said:


> I whelped my own litter last night. Temp dropped yesterday morning so I got a couple of naps in during the day. Digging started at about 9 pm last night ,first pup delivered at 1:09 am last pup of 8 was delivered at 10:45 this AM. Clean up of box,bitch etc done at about noon.
> I am a hands on delivery person, drying, suctioning,weighing etc.
> THERE IS NO WAY I would do that for only $200.....
> I feel that if someone is going to have your bitch pre whelp , whelp and post whelp, Its worth the price of a puppy.


----------



## Mark L (Mar 22, 2010)

I guess I would have to say WOW to some of the answers so far. 

I am by no means an expert at whelping. I have whelped 4 litters of Goldens in the past. (Well, more like 3 because the mother did one litter of 11 puppies without my wife or I there)

But, I guess it would depend on a persons term of "Very Good Friend" because if my friends asked for me to help because they were going to be on a trip planned 1 1/2 years ago, I would just tell them to bring a whelping box over and drop the dog off.

There would be no charge, with the expectation that they would cover any vet bills that arose. 

Just my $0.02

Mark L.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Mark L said:


> I guess I would have to say WOW to some of the answers so far.
> 
> I am by no means an expert at whelping. I have whelped 4 litters of Goldens in the past. (Well, more like 3 because the mother did one litter of 11 puppies without my wife or I there)
> 
> ...


I agree with this... * If* a good friend asked me to whelp a litter and keep it for 10 days I would gladly do so. But a good friend would return the favor sometime and give me a really, really nice gift. You can't put a price tag on it because the whole whelping could go south. If there were no viable puppies or just a few, paying any fee wouldn't begin to cover what your friend did for you..

Nice gift and help her out sometime...

Now if it were a business deal then split the litter after expenses. Keep in mind that not all litters turn out well... 

Angie


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2011)

Mark,

No offense, but do you have 2-3 days to take off of work to keep an eye on your friend's bitch and maybe even more if they didn't do progesterone tests so you have a big window in which she might whelp?

Do you have time to take off of work to take the bitch in for a c-section should it be needed, time to bottle feed pups 4 times a day if needed, even stimulate them to "potty" should that be needed?

It's a huge responsibility and I think those of us that have done it more frequently tend to prepare for the worst. Heck, even with the easiest of whelpings, usually you lose 48 hours of sleep either before, after or during. I don't know about you all, but I don't do well without my sleep. ;-)

By offering to whelp a litter, you aren't just doing a buddy a favor, but you are taking a bitch's life and her puppies' lives into your hands. It's a pretty big deal.


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

pixel shooter said:


> I think the $200 was in reference "per pup" , so Im thinking in your case would be more than a pup, I think that is more than fair


I took that as $200 per pup also but again, it depends what all you are expected to do and for how long (which we now know... about 3 wks). Some moms have complications that require a few trips to the vets, etc.

A smooth whelp for that may be fine. It depends I suppose what else that person does for a living if they have to miss work in order to do it. Mastitis, calcium issues, etc. can come on fast, so I'd want someone who really knew what they were doing and could spend that time focusing on mom and the litter as many of us do. I'm not sure you could get someone competent at those wages unless they were a darned good friend.

PS Melanie was posting at the same time. She cut to the chase much better than I did!


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

windycanyon said:


> so maybe someone w/ a fresh memory isn't so good to ask in this case.  Anne


I HEAR that! I have whelped about 15 of my own litters and each one I wonder if I should ever do it again.

The stress of "oh poop it's 1 am and she seems to be pushing an awfully long time... when do I make the call???? Come on girl you can do it... phew!!! here is the pup, thank GOD... next pup please..."

Last night I had a few with 3 hrs between pups, and long periods of hard contractions... I HATE that!!!!! But I LOVE having pups, so it's worth it:BIG:

Can you tell I am a bit sleep deprived


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Pixel
My response was to Takem Brewer at $200.
BB


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Susie Royer said:


> One of our females is coming in heat. If my calculations are correct and "if" we get a breeding the pups will be due around the middle of March. My luck...we are leaving on a ten day expense paid cruise we have planned for the past 1.5 years on March 12th. Granted, I could skip the breeding however, her time clock is ticking (she is five) and she only comes in season once a year. Also, if I back out on this trip because of a "dam dog" I will be in divorce court
> 
> I have two very good friends who are actually more experienced then I am in whelping a litter BTW both are Vet assistants and I know they could use some extra $$$. Has anyone here paid someone to whelp a litter for them? What would be a fair amount to offer? I would of course leave my credit card and additional cash if their was an emergency so they would have no out of pocket expenses. In advance thanks for your replies!


They are good friends but they need cash,,, Go the business route.. Split the litter after expenses.. But they take on a risk also because litters don't always turn out. If they're cool with that and want to do the work then you're good to go. But they need to know that they could potentially make nothing on the deal...

Angie


----------



## Mark L (Mar 22, 2010)

Melanie,

No offense taken. The answer to those questions is, yes. 

I have had many sleepless nights and 48 hours up with my job, so that does not even phase me. I have also experienced those "problem litters", losing three pups one time and almost a fourth from another litter. 

Like I said, it would depend on the definition of a "very good friend", and as far as taking the bitch and her puppies lives into my care I am ok with accepting that responsibility as well. 

Mark


----------



## limiman12 (Oct 13, 2007)

I have a friend(1) that ahs whelped a litter ortwo for another friend(2) for little if any cash,
first, thefriend (2) would return the favor, and does let Friend 1 bring his pups out to his house in tehcountry for a day or two at a time when they are weaned, needing to be outside some etc....

Friend 2 also has several hundred acres of good hunting ground that Friend 1 has an open door to whenever..... In all arrangements there is a way for it to be mutually benificial.


----------



## Tollwest (Oct 22, 2008)

For one of my close friends, I would gladly whelp a litter for them no charge other than any actual expenses. I would help a good friend out anytime, because that is just how I am. But there is only a few people in the world I'd be willing to do this for! 

If you are not one of my close friends, then I will not do it for any amount of money. (And in fact I have turned down offers from 2 people) Whelping is one of those horribly stressful times that drives me insane with worry every time - no money is enough for me to ever pursue a whelping service as a career option LOL I am one of those very hands-on whelpers - I help clean off puppies, suction, tie off cords, weigh, take photos and videos of each pup within minutes of birth. I have a puppy incubator, oxygen, lactated ringers, calsorb, oxytocin, heated whelping nest, am fully equipped for tubing etc as needed, even have fresh frozen plasma in my freezer LOL my pups are born right next to my bed and stay there the first 2.5-3 weeks (then they move downstairs to a rotation between the large pen in the kitchen for daytime, a pen in the basement/dog room for night time, and outside for supervised playtime). 

Whelping/raising pups is a lifestyle to me, not a job! When everything goes well, it is stressful and exhausting. When things don't go well, it is a living nightmare! Pups born with birth defects that need to be euthanized, stillborns that can not be revived, pups that for some reason are just "not right", malpositioned/stuck pups that need assistance being born or a c-section (which so far I have never needed but have been way too close a couple times) so many things that can go wrong, I would not take on all that responsibility for just anyone!


----------



## Susie Royer (Feb 4, 2005)

I appreciate everyone taking the time to share their thoughts. I've had a few litters so I know how time consuming (mentally and physically) it can be. The miracle of birth pretty much scares the you know what right out of me and I don't like doing it alone. One of these gals has always been by my side with their little black bag of stuff so I trust them. I would never, ever expect a friend to take on this responsibility for free but I now have an idea how to approach this...many thanks


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

> When things don't go well, it is a living nightmare! Pups born with birth defects that need to be euthanized, stillborns that can not be revived, pups that for some reason are just "not right", *malpositioned/stuck pups that need assistance being born or a c-section (which so far I have never needed but have been way too close a couple times)* so many things that can go wrong, I would not take on all that responsibility for just anyone!


I just had my first stuck pup of course Sat night. I worked on it for over an hour-finally got a hold of a foot and could not budge it even working rectally. This was after 6 pups that practically fell out of her. She had a c-section and the 2 remaining were revived. That pup was dead for a little while. Not only was I exhausted, but my hand still hurts.

That's why I get half the litter. For whelping and the first 2 weeks I would pay probably 1/4 of the litter or more than $200 a puppy.

I have found that compensating people, best friends or not, goes a long way, especially if they need the money. I guess I would never expect it to be done free and I would insist it not be done free unless it was an even swap and they were going on vacation. That amount of responsibility should be compensated.


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

ErinsEdge said:


> I just had my first stuck pup of course Sat night. I worked on it for over an hour-finally got a hold of a foot and could not budge it even working rectally. This was after 6 pups that practically fell out of her. She had a c-section and the 2 remaining were revived. That pup was dead for a little while. Not only was I exhausted, but my hand still hurts.
> That's why I get half the litter. For whelping and the first 2 weeks I would pay probably 1/4 of the litter or more than $200 a puppy.
> 
> I have found that compensating people, best friends or not, goes a long way, especially if they need the money. I guess I would never expect it to be done free and I would insist it not be done free unless it was an even swap and they were going on vacation. That amount of responsibility should be compensated.


Exactly Nancy. AND they can always refuse the money. But I would never ask someone to do it for free.

WRL


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Whelping my own, bad enough, for anyone else, no way no how. But if a close friend needed help, yes, and if actually whelp the litter, would do it with a contract and for a fee dependant on how long I'd have the litter, otherwise, a bad way to ruin a friendship. Keep it business and everyone on the same page in writing in case things go south. Spelling things out, especially what can go wrong, might even make the friend think twice about doing it and will give a heads up on what's expected at the very least.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Anyone know anyone in North Texas that might have an interest in doing this?


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

I agree with Melanie!!!!!!!!!!!!:shock::shock:

Also look at Buzz's lastest thread on what happened to him. Imagine that being a phone call to your friend and God forbid that you lost the bitch too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have whelped puppies for others and have had a bad outcome. Skip this heat and do it when you are home.

Sue


----------



## Christine Maddox (Mar 9, 2009)

Wondering the pro's and con's of charging a percentage of the selling price of each pup sold?
Charging a basic rate of $200 seems to be the consensus here; but, that would be a lot for people only asking $500 per pup compared to someone else asking $2000 per pup.

Also, I'd like your opinions on the situation where the bitch is going to have a C section (owners to take care of it) and then take the dam and litter to someone to tend to for 7 weeks.

I realize that the dam needs to be introduced to the new place well in advance so she is not stressed and feels comfortable in her new surroundings and with the new person tending to her and the litter. 

Just curious as to what y'all think is a basic price to pay for services without the actual whelping?


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

I asked a Vet tech friend what he would charge
to be here when I felt it was time and until 
all pups were delivered and all was good.
He charges $1200.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

My vet that did the surgical AI on Jesse, charged $1050.00 for a complete C-section. We walked in the clinic at 10:00am and walked out at 12:15pm with Jesse and seven healthy puppies. IMO, this was money well spent as this was Jesse's first litter and mine as well.
She was due on a Saturday and I was afraid of not being able to recognize if she or the pups were in trouble. It would have cost more to have the vet come to my house for an emergency or to have her meet us at her clinic after hours.

For the next litter, we will definitely use the services of someone to raise the puppies until time to go to their new homes.

If anyone within 3 hours of Atlanta is willing to raise a litter, please send me a pm or email.
Not planning on breeding now, but would like to start a list of potential puppy raiser's (is that a word?)

Thanks,

Gregg

[email protected]


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

Sue Kiefer said:


> I agree with Melanie!!!!!!!!!!!!:shock::shock:
> Also look at Buzz's lastest thread on what happened to him. Imagine that being a phone call to your friend and God forbid that you lost the bitch too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I have whelped puppies for others and have had a bad outcome.
> Skip this heat and do it when you are home.
> Sue


Melanie and Sue are so very correct. I did it once for a good friend who was away. Bitch was fine early on but then had to take her to vet on a Saturday before he left for the weekend as she needed a C section. Good thing all went well. No funds exchanged with my friend..She was home the next day. Never did it again and would not...Scary


----------



## Clayton Evans (Jun 26, 2008)

Susie Wish you were closer. It would not be a problem as I would do it for free for a lovely person like you who does a lot of things for others.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Clayton Evans said:


> Susie Wish you were closer. It would not be a problem as I would do it for free for a lovely person like you who does a lot of things for others.


LOL you might want to check the origination date of this thread.


----------



## Labs a mundo (Mar 20, 2009)

In a few days we will be getting a pup that was whelped by Mary Howley at Candlewoods. The Dam is a canadian dog and due to the recent rabies and crossing borders issue the dam was sent to Mary in Wisconsin to be whelped. Mary will also be choosing the pup for us as we have 1st pick.
I can't think of a more win / win situation for our breeder and especially for us.


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

A very good deal. So if you pick up a pup in Wisconsin do you name it Farve.


----------

